# Chicago Charcoal Photo "Sketches"



## joethedestroyer (Sep 30, 2008)

A couple of years ago I edited a series of shots I took of downtown chicago to look like they had been charcoal sketched.  My degree is in advertising, and as a result I have a vastly untapped compendium of knowledge on graphic design work tucked away in my brain, but these were super simple to make.  Not really photography from a purist's point of view, but I figure I've been hoarding these to myself for long enough without letting anyone see them.  I just wanted to share, really.  These were all taken on several different point & shoots, as I've only recently taken an interest in dSLR photography (and am waiting for the CFO/wife to give the greenlight on a D90 

Let me know what you think.  I know it's an odd concept, but, well... That's how I roll.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok I am confused, these are photographs or sketch charcoal drawings? Either way they are way cool and very good. I really like them! This coming from a person who has a degree in art and photography. 
The composition in all of them is very nice. You really did a great job.


----------



## joethedestroyer (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks!  

Yeah, they really are photographs...  Just with a little bit of photoshop trickery mixed in to make them look like they were sketched.  Truthfully, I did these so long ago that I forgot exactly how I did them! Since I did these, I've seen a video on youtube that gave a how-to guide that seemed pretty close.  I know there was duplicate layers, one with the colors inverted, and a minimize filter, but my memory is hazy on the subject.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 30, 2008)

Well you did a fantastic job. I am in awe!


----------



## Toxic Toast (Sep 30, 2008)

cool idea, i like the concept a lot. my favorite is the skyline whith chicago on it, i dunno its very signish and cool haha. :thumbup:


----------



## joethedestroyer (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, it's one of my favorites as well.  It seems like the one that is most receptive to color treatment to me.  My wife says it looks like an album cover.  

It was actually part of a t-shirt design I did for my father-in-law after he finished the Chicago Marathon last year.  It was so hot that they cancelled the race and said the latter portion was a "fun run" and time didn't count anymore.  Naturally the t-shirt said "I survived the chicago marathon...  fun run my a**!"


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 30, 2008)

Fun run my ass.. That is totally what I would be saying.. hahaha


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2008)

We have a special forum for this kind of heavily manipulated digital photography, the Graphic Programmes and Photo Gallery, to where I have now moved your thread, Joe.


----------



## Kalikala (Oct 1, 2008)

Very awesome!  My favorite is the first one with the artist.  Has a very unique feel to it!


----------



## joethedestroyer (Oct 1, 2008)

oops, sorry about that.  My mistake.


----------



## will-jum (Oct 7, 2008)

Filters> Charcoal, hardly 'photoshop trickery'


----------



## joethedestroyer (Oct 7, 2008)

Try filters>charcoal and see what crap you get back.  No, there was duplicate layer, desaturation, duplicate layer, color inversion, some different blending modes between the 3 layers, and THEN a minimize filter.  

If you don't have anything useful to say and are going to be a douchebag, just don't post.


----------



## joethedestroyer (Oct 7, 2008)

this is what you get with just a charcoal filter.  I never said what I did was complicated, but it required a little more know-how than tweaking the filter menu.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your works. They are way too cool... I like the 2nd and the 7th photos they really caught my attention. Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## mcnewby (Oct 8, 2008)

These are really nice.  If you remember how you did them or where the YouTube video you mentioned is at please post them.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 9, 2008)

this is a series of filter based manipulation used to change the photos.
im sorry, but im not a fan of the way they look. i really dislike those "artistic" filters in PS...dry brush, paint daubs, charcoal, crosshatch....ugh...

i view those filters like i do clipart...poor substitutes for creativity.

but on a positive...
please post the original images...i'd love to see those...looks like you've got some great photos there! :thumbup:

sorry if i seem brutal, but as a graphic designer, manipulating photos everyday, these filters have always sorta been on my $hitlist. so honestly, it;s more the filters than it is your work, the technique was implemented well, and im sure the original photos are great.


----------



## pictureme (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool pictures


----------



## mcnewby (Oct 9, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> this is a series of filter based manipulation used to change the photos.
> im sorry, but im not a fan of the way they look. i really dislike those "artistic" filters in PS...dry brush, paint daubs, charcoal, crosshatch....ugh...
> 
> i view those filters like i do clipart...poor substitutes for creativity.
> ...


 
Opinions are like arses, everybody has one.  I like the sketch technique, as a photographer that does not manipulate other peoples photos it gives the meaning behind the photo an interesting take.  

Also, joethedestroyer, I found a review of a program called Sketch 7 (http://akvis.com) in Photoshop User (this month) which sounds like it does what you've done to these photos.  The only catch is that its $72 whereas if you happen to remember how you made the sketches that would be only the cost of learning how to do it..


----------

